# Haunted house for $5000?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Check out these new houses for $5,000! You have to admit there has to be haunt possibilities there! or at least storage!

http://i.gizmodo.com/5134222/5000-paper-house-is-the-worlds-swankiest-hobo-pad


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Being able to slaughter an animal on your verandah is definitely a selling feature:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or at least a haunt feature.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds like a fire hazard to me. No fire marshal would approve it for haunting, but it is interesting.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

$5000 would buy much wood.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> $5000 would buy much wood.


That's whay I'm thinking. That's kinda cool and all, but $5k will buy you a damn big, quality shed. Even the higher-end shed place near me will build me a 12X20 for less. Go to Home Depot and you could get something that'd house a small village.


----------

